# Nike



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

Google shows some sick nike boots. Just not sure where I can get any. When do they come out or where can I find some?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

nike got out of the snowboard gear business at the end of 2014 iirc ... they only really do goggles nowadays. the boots are getting hard to find as stocks run out ...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

akajpg said:


> Google shows some sick nike boots. Just not sure where I can get any. When do they come out or where can I find some?


Don't buy boots based on specs/looks. Head to your local shop and find the pair the fits the best...


----------



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help All.


----------



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone know how nike boots run? I wear 9 in Nike air max. Should I get 9.5 boots?
I want to try out the Nike SB Lunarendor. Anyone have feedback on them?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

in my experience the nikes are more for thinner (i had kaijus), some people on here have lunarendors ... they may be able to comment. or you could ask wiredsport ... the local foot/boot guru.


----------



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

I wish Nike still made boots.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

tbh i would not buy nike again, they didn't last more than 4-5 weeks before they were done and they were expensive. loved the lace lock system on the outer laces ...


----------



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

damn! what are you doing to your boots?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i am a large lad, 1.94m & 230lbs ... and am very hard on gear. the kaijus packed out (although i think that they were sized a half size too big), shattered the "armoured" backstays on both boots and the heels got wrecked due to the narrow nature of the now ipos heelcup. live and learn ...


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

akajpg said:


> Does anyone know how nike boots run? I wear 9 in Nike air max. Should I get 9.5 boots?
> I want to try out the Nike SB Lunarendor. Anyone have feedback on them?


If you wear a 9 street size the last thing you wanna do is size up in boots. You're more than likely actually smaller than your street shoes indicate. People tend to buy sneakers with a little room to wiggle their toes. This is not ideal with snowboard boards and many people are under the impression that they should just get their street size when boot shopping. This becomes problematic as you break the boots in because most boots pack out at least half a size and when they do you're gonna get sloppy response if you're not fitted in the correct size. What you wanna do is get your true size taken in a shop including length and width, or better yet, check out wiredsport's guide to boot sizing and measure yourself using his tips. I used to be a boot fitter at one of the biggest board shops in my region and I can tell ya most people have no clue they're in the wrong size boot. I myself was guilty of this when I was a noob. I wear 11 on the street but eventually wound up in 9.5 snowboard boots. Width is also a factor because while you may be in the correct length boot, some people have wide or narrow feet and may overcompensate for the discomfort they feel in normal width boots by getting a size too long or too short. Try it out. I think you'll be surprised when you get back on the slopes. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## akajpg (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot.

My girlfriend has been having a really hard time finding boots for her self.
Sounds like we need to go in the shop and find the right fit for her.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah... Buying boots online is almost always a mistake unless you've done your homework 110%

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

A little late to respond but I'll share my experience with Nike boots in case someone is in the market for it. I did my fair share of trying out boots in store and most doesn't seem to feel right for my feet. If I remember correctly, I've tried Burton, ThirtyTwo, K2, and Deeluxe. The Nike Kaiju 8.5 was store bought and that time I was pretty new to snowboarding. I learned that not all boot fitters are as knowledgeable, some are just desperate to sell.









My feet are C width, my foot measures 8.0 on a brannock device, and my Achilles Tendons are very thin. I have a pair of 2015 Nike Kaiju 8.5, 2014 Lunarendor 8.0 and 2015 Lunarendor 7.5, the 8.0 boots fits me perfectly so I can confirm that *Nike boots are true to size as long as you have C width (narrow) feet*. I did have some discomfort in the beginning, specifically cold feet/lack of blood flow, so I tried various lacing techniques and found that leaving the lower lace zone loose and the upper lace zone tight/snug gave me the best result in all day comfort and warmth. Two winter seasons later I started to have discomfort again, so I tried Shred Soles. Shred Soles has good support for arc'ed feet and it made the Lunarendor feel even better. Also after I swapped out the soles, I tried heat molding the liners (didn't think it would do anything after using it for two winter seasons) and to my surprise, it felt like it was made for my feet. Heel hold is fantastic, perfect with my thin Achilles Tendon. No custom fitting adhesive foams were used.

The only thing I didn't like about 2014 Lunarendor is the liner lacing pictured below:









It doesn't seem to lock and gets loose after 1 or 2 runs so I swapped them out for the common locking types found in many snowboard boots:









The 2015 Lunarendor has the new locking type lace, so no need to swap it. In conclusion, they are best boots I ever used. High quality materials, high quality stitches, and they have been durable for two solid winter seasons so far. I really hope my pair will last many more winter seasons. So if I were you, I would get your foot measured on a brannock device and confirm if you're a C width, then you can wear Nike boots. I would keep an eye out on ebay for a pair, it's where I bought mine. Comes with extra laces and two sets of boomerang for a flex of your choosing (pink = medium, blue = stiff).


----------

